# UK Mobility Car



## Haulfri (May 25, 2014)

Hi

I have a mobility car which I have had for about 14 months. I am hoping to buy the car after my 3 years is up. My husband and I are moving to Spain in October for a trial period of a year and are renting a property. I would like to take my car out with me but know there are restrictions on length etc. Does anybody have any experience of mobility cars in Spain and can offer any advice.

Many Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Haulfri said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a mobility car which I have had for about 14 months. I am hoping to buy the car after my 3 years is up. My husband and I are moving to Spain in October for a trial period of a year and are renting a property. I would like to take my car out with me but know there are restrictions on length etc. Does anybody have any experience of mobility cars in Spain and can offer any advice.
> 
> Many Thanks


Legally after 3 months you'd both need to register as residents ; then you cannot legally drive the vehicle as it will be 'foreign' registered ( still on UK plates ) 
The vehicle will need to be re-registered on to Spanish plates within 30 days, which can't be done as you don't own it;
Having a mobility car would indicate that you are the holder of a UK 'blue' disability permit , which would cease to be valid after a short period out of the UK.
I think it is quite likely that your entitlement to the car will be in jeopardy if you were out of the UK for that period of time as entitlement to healthcare ceases, legally, after 6 months out of the UK.
I think you need to enquire in the UK about taking the car out & I think you'll find that it won't be allowed & certainly for the period that you are proposing.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with Gus.

I don't think the Uk authorities would allow you to re-register their car in Spain to comply with Spanish law, or to make legally required modifications for driving on the other side of the road. 

Within 90 days of your arrival, you will be legally required to register as resident in Spain. Most benefits aren't payable when you live abroad, so you need to find out if you will even still be eligible for whatever disability allowance you get that pays for the lease on the car.

Speaking of residence, have you considered that you will no longer qualify for NHS healthcare and will have to prove to the Spanish authorities that you have sufficient income and healthcare provision in place.


----------



## jull (Jun 6, 2014)

brocher said:


> make legally required modifications for driving on the other side of the road.
> .


Isn't better to sell your car and buy newone at Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jull said:


> Isn't better to sell your car and buy newone at Spain?



... how could they sell a car that they don't own??

The OP is talking about a UK Mobility Car.


----------



## alex3025 (Jan 21, 2013)

You can not bring your mobility car to Spain for a year sure your only aloud 3 months at most there's no mobility type thing in Spain and you will not be aloud to get a left hand drive mobility car in UK cos of VAT ,been there tried that


----------

